# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أر يد منهجية في طلب العلم في الفقه المالكي

## أبو مالك محمد عيسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد فضلا منهجيه في طلب العلم في الفقه المالكي بارك الله تعالى
بمعني ترتيب دراسة الكتب بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
تبدأ بشرح متن بن عاشر و أفضل شرح شرح العرف الناشر 
ثم ترتقي لشرح الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني و أفضل شرح العجالة  لابن العابدين
ثم شرح مختصر خليل 
ثم تنتهي بشرح الموطأ كالاستذكار أو التمهيد لابن عبد البر 
تجدر الاشارة إلى أن علوم الآلة لابد منها لفهم الفقه و خصوصا أصول الفقه

----------


## أبو مالك محمد عيسى

أحسن الله تعالى اليكم اخي الغالي " بو قاسم رفيق"
شاكر لحضرتك الاهتمام والرد بارك الله فيكم
اللهم يرزقنا العلم النافع يارب العالم

----------


## حسين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أنصحك بسلسلة الشيخ عصام المراكشي حفظه الله فقد تكلم على طلبك 
http://aissambachir.com/?cat=31
وهذه منهجية الشيخ التي تكلم عنها في صفحته على الفيس بوك حفظه الله :
*منهج علمي في دراسة الفقه المالكي*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
هذا  منهج علمي لدراسة الفقه المالكي، عن طريق الكتب، كنت قد كتبته استجابة  لطلب أحد الأفاضل، ثم لما كثر السؤال في هذا الباب، ارتأيت نشره هنا، لعل  الفائدة تحصل به.
وأحب أن أنبه على أن هذا  البرنامج مع إضافات في علوم أخرى تدور في فلك الفقه (كالقواعد والأصول  وتاريخ التشريع ونحو ذلك) ستكون محور درسي المقبل في مدرسة بصائر  الالكترونية، ضمن سلسلة (العلوم الشرعية).

المرحلة الأولى:

في هذه المرحلة الخاصة بالمبتدئين، يمكن اعتماد أحد المتون الثلاثة الآتي ذكرها.
·  المرشد المعين على الضروري من علوم الدين لعبد الواحد بن عاشر. وهو منظومة  تشتمل على العقيدة – على طريقة الأشعرية – وفقه العبادات وبعض مبادئ  التصوف. والمقصود هنا أبواب الفقه فقط.
· مختصر الأخضري، وهو متن نثري خاص بالطهارة والصلاة، لكنه فيهما أوسع من نظم ابن عاشر، خاصة في مسائل سجود السهو.
· مختصر العشماوية لمؤلفه عبد البارئ العشماوي، وهو متن نثري خاص بالطهارة والصلاة والصيام.

والمختار من هذه المتون، متن المرشد المعين، وذلك للأسباب التالية:
· شهرته بين العلماء وطلبة العلم، وكثرة شروحه والحواشي عليه.
· إحاطته بفقه العبادات كلها.
· كونه نظما فيسهل حفظه.
· التزامه مشهور المذهب، في أغلبه.
· كثرة مسائله، مع شدة اختصاره، وذلك لبراعة ناظمه، وإقلاله من الحشو.

وشروحه  كثيرة، لكن أشهرها شرح (الدر الثمين والمورد المعين على متن المرشد  المعين) لتلميذ الناظم: محمد بن أحمد الفاسي المشهور بميارة. ويكتفي  المبتدئ بـ(مختصر الدر الثمين) للمؤلف نفسه. وهذا المختصر يفي بالحاجة في  فهم مراد الناظم، وتحقيق مذهب المالكية، وإن أشكل على الطالب شيء فليرجع  إلى حاشية الطالب بن حمدون ابن الحاج.
لكن هذا الشرح ضعيف في جانب الاستدلال. فيكمله الطالب بشرحين عصريين، هما:
- المبين عن أدلة المرشد المعين لمحمد العمراوي.
- العرف الناشر في شرح وأدلة فقه متن ابن عاشر للمختار بن العربي الجزائري.

قائمة المطالعة:
· منح العلي في شرح كتاب الأخضري لمحمد بن محمد سالم الشنقيطي.
· إيصال السالك في أصول الإمام مالك لمحمد يحيى الولاتي.
· مدخل إلى أصول الفقه المالكي لمحمد المختار ولد اباه.
· مباحث في المذهب المالكي بالمغرب لعمر الجيدي (وفيه مباحث كثيرة ليست خاصة بالمغرب).


المرحلة الثانية:

هذه  المرحلة يحفظ فيها الطالب متن الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني. وهو متن  نثري عظيم الفائدة، جمع فيه صاحبه بين العقيدة السنية السليمة، والفقه  المالكي. (وله نظم واحد للعلامة عبد الله بن الحاج الشنقيطي، لكنه غير  مخدوم بما يكفي من جهة الضبط والشرح).
وشروح  هذا المتن كثيرة جدا. والمقترح أن يعتمد الطالب شرح أبي الحسن المنوفي، في  حل الألفاظ وفهم المعاني الإجمالية (ويرجع لحاشية العدوي عند الحاجة فقط).
ويدرس الطالب مع هذا الشرح:
- الفواكه الدواني لأحمد بن غنيم النفراوي
- شرح ابن ناجي التنوخي
- مسالك الدلالة لأحمد بن الصديق الغماري

المطالعة:
· (اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية) لمحمد إبراهيم علي. يغني عن كل ما ألف في تاريخ المذهب ومدارسه ورجاله.
·  تبيين المسالك شرح تدريب السالك إلى أقرب المسالك لمحمد الشيباني بن محمد  بن أحمد الشنقيطي (وهو كتاب نافع جدا، خاصة في جانب الاستدلال).
· تهذيب المسالك في نصرة مذهب مالك للفندلاوي.
· المعونة على مذهب عالم المدينة للقاضي عبد الوهاب.
· مدونة الفقه المالكي للصادق الغرياني.
· الفقه المالكي وأدلته الحبيب بن الطاهر.


المرحلة الثالثة:

يحفظ الطالب فيها مختصر الشيخ خليل بن إسحق. وهو متن نثري جامع لما عليه الفتوى في المذهب (ويحفظ النثر لأن منظوماته طويلة جدا).
والأصل  في هذا الكتاب أن يقرأه على شيخ، لوعورة مسالكه، وصعوبة ألفاظه. فإن لم  يجد شيخا يقرأه عليه، فليدرسه عن طريق الشروح الكتابية، ولكن عليه أن يكرره  بشروح مختلفة، حتى ترسخ معانيه.
وشروح المختصر كثيرة جدا، لكن المقترح – وهو الغالب في فعل المشايخ عندنا – ما يلي:

1- يعتمد أولا شرح العلامة الدردير، ويرجع للدسوقي عند الحاجة فقط.
2- ثم يقرأ شرح الخرشي، ويرجع للعدوي عند الحاجة أيضا.
3- ثم يقرأ شرح الزرقاني، وحاشية البناني، بتقريرات الرهوني.

ويكمل الشرح في المراحل كلها من شرح الحطاب الموسوم بـ(مواهب الجليل)، وهو من أجل شروح المختصر وأنفعها.

المطالعة
· نور البصر شرح خطبة المختصر لأحمد بن عبد العزيز الهلالي.
· شرح التلقين للمازري.
· البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد.
· المنتقى لأبي الوليد الباجي.
· شرحا تحفة ابن عاصم (المشهورة بالعاصمية) للتسولي وميارة (وإن حفظ التحفة فحسن).
· شرح المنهج المنتخب للزقاق للعلامة المنجور، مع تكملة ميارة (وهذا من أفضل وأجمع ما نظم في القواعد الفقهية على مذهب المالكية).
· الفروق للقرافي.
· أحكام القرآن لابن العربي.
·  شروح الحديث المالكية (القبس والعارضة لابن العربي – المعلم على صحيح مسلم  للمازري وفروعه - التمهيد والاستذكار لابن عبد البر – المفهم للقرطبي).
والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله.

----------


## أبو مالك محمد عيسى

اخي الغالي الاستاذ حسين
----------------
الله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك وشاكر جدا للمساعدة وفيت وكفيت
رد كامل ما شاء الله تعالى 
الله يعطيك العافية وشاكر للاهتمامك والخلق العالي 
أدعوا الله تعالى ان يجعله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبو حيدرة الهاشمي

السلام عليكم  أنصح : بمتن العشماوي و متن الأخضري  فهما متنان سهلنا وشروحتهما متوفرة و الحمد لله ثم ينتقل لمتن ابن عاشر  ثم إلى المقدمة العزية وهي موجودة  ثم ينتقل إلى متن الرسالة   ومع هذا فيجب على طلب العلم أن يعرف أصول الفقه  ولعل أحسنها منظومة الولاتي رحمه الله

----------


## أبو مالك محمد عيسى

أبو حيدرة الهاشمي
الله يعطيك العافية اخي الغالي وبارك الله فيك على النصيحة الرائعة
أن شاء الله اخي الغالي سوف أقوم بعمل الترتيب بجميع المشاركات وأن شاء الله انطلق بعون الله تعالى

----------


## حسين

> اخي الغالي الاستاذ حسين----------------الله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك وشاكر جدا للمساعدة وفيت وكفيترد كامل ما شاء الله تعالى الله يعطيك العافية وشاكر للاهتمامك والخلق العالي أدعوا الله تعالى ان يجعله بميزان حسناتك


وفيك بارك الله ولك مثل مادعوة لنا وأكثر جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك الله بما نقلناه .

----------

